# Angry Florida Man Rams His Vehicle into Deputy's Patrol Car



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Marion County, Florida - On October 4, 2020, Deputy Elliott of MCSO responded to a residence in reference to a call about a disturbance. When he arrived to check on the individuals at the location, Geoffrey Gomm (DOB: 10/21/83) punched a window from inside the residence. Deputy Elliott remained persistent and attempted to communicate with Gomm as he exited the residence while trying not to escalate Gomm's erratic behavior. Gomm resisted Deputy Elliot's attempts to calm him down and speak with him, then entered his own vehicle. Gomm then rammed his vehicle into Deputy Elliott's patrol car, (which was unoccupied). Gomm then backed up and rammed the patrol car a SECOND TIME, which caused extensive damage to the driver side deploying the air bags. Deputy Elliott was ultimately able to get him to exit the vehicle and eventually comply with commands. As it is seen in the video, Gomm remained highly verbal and aggressive towards all individuals in the area. Gomm was placed under arrest for Felony Criminal Mischief, Resisting without Violence and transported to the Marion County Jail, where he is being held without bond.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

So he allowed an EDP who was acting out and violent to get INTO a vehicle, thereby becoming a potential mass murderer, and we are supposed to find his actions of the highest quality? Award him some medal?

Fuck that. That’s just shitty police work. He’s lucky he isn’t dead.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

At least give him some credit for good communications throughout, and not rushing in alone after the guy came out of the car. My sphincter twitched when he went into his pocket and withdrew something, but again, I won't pile on the guy..........


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

CCCSD said:


> So he allowed an EDP who was acting out and violent to get INTO a vehicle, thereby becoming a potential mass murderer, and we are supposed to find his actions of the highest quality? Award him some medal?
> 
> Fuck that. That's just shitty police work. He's lucky he isn't dead.


I Agree all day long, he should be dead. But this is a direct result of all the bull shit going on right now. The cop doesn't want to get charged with murder, but like you said he did still allow a EDP to get behind the wheel and obtain a several ton weapon. Things worked out good here but could you imagine if that cruiser was a school bus. Rest assured the admin of that dept would of happily thrown him under it.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

mpd61 said:


> At least give him some credit for good communications throughout, and not rushing in alone after the guy came out of the car. My sphincter twitched when he went into his pocket and withdrew something, but again, I won't pile on the guy..........


Agree. Notice he didn't flag the officer cuffing the guy up.


----------

